# Please help the science of cubing by participating in this experiment



## Mr.Roux86 (Dec 30, 2019)

Attached below is a survey (link) that I am trying to use to find out more about how different types of scrambles work on the 3x3 puzzle. By participating, you will be contributing to cubing by helping me to find an answer to my question. Sadly, in order to make sure you aren’t trying to solve differently, I cannot tell you what is happening behind the scenes of this experiment, at least not now. The result of this research project will be released eventually, just not today. If you would like, there is also a chance to win $20 to anyone who participates. Please consider helping me out, I would greatly appreciate it, and you might just help advance times in cubing even farther.

The link is here: https://forms.gle/yTzsiCTvk3ZREsPU8

Thank you.


----------



## ProStar (Dec 30, 2019)

Taking the survey right now  Also, you might want to recommend people check their scrambles by inputting it into alg.cubing.net

Edit: You have to do some solves(25 total), so make sure you have time before taking it.


----------



## xyzzy (Dec 30, 2019)

And done.

Please do share the results of your research when it's all done! Seems interesting.


----------



## G0ingInsqne (Dec 30, 2019)

done! that was a lot of solves


----------



## KingCanyon (Dec 30, 2019)

I did terrible on about all solves.


----------



## ProStar (Dec 30, 2019)

Finished, I did pretty good on all the solves except one. Please share the details of the experiment when it is finished, it seems very interesting.\

Edit: I'm guessing you want people with different methods, so @PetrusQuber


----------



## Zarxrax (Dec 30, 2019)

Working on it now. I think you should mention about how many solves people are expected to do.
I saw the first page of solves and I thought that would be it. Then there was another page. And another. And it kept going. I have no idea how many more pages I might be looking at here


----------



## ProStar (Dec 30, 2019)

Zarxrax said:


> Working on it now. I think you should mention about how many solves people are expected to do.
> I saw the first page of solves and I thought that would be it. Then there was another page. And another. And it kept going. I have no idea how many more pages I might be looking at here



25 total solves. Sets A-H with 3 solves each(not counting the extras) and then a final solve.


----------



## GenTheThief (Dec 30, 2019)

I can't think of what you could possible gleam from the times of different scrambles.
People have different orientations and preferences, so it would be really hard to guess what people would do/categorize the different scrambles in anyway.

But, if you have some system to do that, I'm intrigued. I submitted solves and will eagerly wait the results in February.


----------



## Apolo (Dec 30, 2019)

Done


----------



## ProStar (Dec 30, 2019)

Could you send PMs to anyone whose finished telling us the purpose of the experiment? I'm really curious about it.


----------



## BenChristman1 (Dec 30, 2019)

I finished.


ProStar said:


> Could you send PMs to anyone whose finished telling us the purpose of the experiment? I'm really curious about it.


I agree!


----------



## PetrusQuber (Dec 30, 2019)

I’ll do when I have time 

Edit: Ok I’m done. By the way I’m famous for my unpredictability with scrambles. I can get 27s on Yusheng Du’s WR solve.

Plus, please do PM us.


----------



## EngiNerdBrian (Dec 31, 2019)

is it intended that participants use 15 second WCA inspection time? I assume yes but it is not explicitly stated.


----------



## Micah Morrison (Dec 31, 2019)

I did slightly worse than my average because I'm out of practice and solving with a new Valk 3 Elite M which I'm still getting used to


----------



## Owen Morrison (Dec 31, 2019)

Alright I took it! I would really appreciate it if you could PM me what the purpose of the experiment was!


----------



## rubik2005 (Dec 31, 2019)

Done! Really looking forward to the results.


----------



## AbsoRuud (Dec 31, 2019)

Done, and I as well would love to know what this was for. I got a pretty good average for me, 24.72 Ao5 and 26.something Ao25.


----------



## CurlyFries (Dec 31, 2019)

I have completed the survey. I cant wait to see what this is about!


----------



## ImmolatedMarmoset (Dec 31, 2019)

Some of my solves were great, some were absolutely awful (best was a low eleven, worst was a high 19. I avg 14)


----------



## AlphaCuber is awesome (Dec 31, 2019)

rip zz users on the bonus scramble


----------



## GenTheThief (Dec 31, 2019)

AlphaCuber is awesome said:


> rip zz users on the bonus scramble


I mean, I got like a 9.3 on it with ZZ, 2 seconds under my average...

---

Also, don't feel the need to PM us. I'm really curious about this, but I don't need to know _right now_ and there's no need to introduce uncertainty into your experiment by not being sure if someone told their friend before they got them to do the solves.


----------



## WoowyBaby (Dec 31, 2019)

I just figured out what exactly what he's testing, and it took me only five seconds, not kidding.

Although, I do not want to spoil his experiment by telling everyone what it is, so if you want to know, finish your solves and message me and I'll tell you if you're curious.

Also, I knew before I even started, so if you would like, you can throw out my data point entirely from the experiment, your choice, just know I will solve to the best of my ability each solve regardless of what I know.


----------



## cubeshepherd (Dec 31, 2019)

I completed the solves as well. Interested in hearing what this is/was for.


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Dec 31, 2019)

there ares 29 solves including bonus

lots of easy crosses and skips for me
and one LL


----------



## KingCanyon (Dec 31, 2019)

ImmolatedMarmoset said:


> Some of my solves were great, some were absolutely awful (best was a low eleven, worst was a high 19. I avg 14)


I did about the same! My best was an 11 and my worst was an 18 and I average 14.


----------



## AlphaCuber is awesome (Dec 31, 2019)

WoowyBaby said:


> I just figured out what exactly what he's testing, and it took me only five seconds, not kidding.
> 
> Although, I do not want to spoil his experiment by telling everyone what it is, so if you want to know, finish your solves and message me and I'll tell you if you're curious.
> 
> Also, I knew before I even started, so if you would like, you can throw out my data point entirely from the experiment, your choice, just know I will solve to the best of my ability each solve regardless of what I know.


i also worked it out but I didn't say anything to not ruin the experiment


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Dec 31, 2019)

AlphaCuber is awesome said:


> i also worked it out but I didn't say anything to not ruin the experiment


I also noticed. Before both of you but I didn't say anything for the sake of experimenting.


Spoiler



Actually, WoowyBaby told me his theory. I'm too dumb to this type of stuff


----------



## Nathanael (Dec 31, 2019)

I finished but I have one question, what was so special about the last solve? Was it just that there was an easy white cross?


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Dec 31, 2019)

Completed it as well. Super interested as well! Please let us know the details later!


----------



## Owen Morrison (Dec 31, 2019)

Nathanael said:


> I finished but I have one question, what was so special about the last solve? Was it just that there was an easy white cross?


all the edges were misoriented


----------



## TheLegend12 (Jan 1, 2020)

I did it.


----------



## Skittleskp (Jan 2, 2020)

done!


----------



## Cubingcubecuber (Jan 2, 2020)

Done


----------



## Owen Morrison (Jan 3, 2020)

Lol can someone PM me what this experiment was for? I am to stupid to figure it out.


----------



## Cubingcubecuber (Jan 3, 2020)

Owen Morrison said:


> Lol can someone PM me what this experiment was for? I am to stupid to figure it out.


Me too


----------



## BenChristman1 (Jan 3, 2020)

Owen Morrison said:


> Lol can someone PM me what this experiment was for? I am to stupid to figure it out.





Cubingcubecuber said:


> Me too


Same.


----------



## Skittleskp (Jan 3, 2020)

Mr.Roux86 said:


> Attached below is a survey (link) that I am trying to use to find out more about how different types of scrambles work on the 3x3 puzzle. By participating, you will be contributing to cubing by helping me to find an answer to my question. Sadly, in order to make sure you aren’t trying to solve differently, I cannot tell you what is happening behind the scenes of this experiment, at least not now. The result of this research project will be released eventually, just not today. If you would like, there is also a chance to win $20 to anyone who participates. Please consider helping me out, I would greatly appreciate it, and you might just help advance times in cubing even farther.
> 
> The link is here: https://forms.gle/yTzsiCTvk3ZREsPU8
> 
> Thank you.


Mr. Roux can tell us because it might bias our solves.


----------



## PetrusQuber (Jan 3, 2020)

If you want to know and are really curious about the scrambles, I can invite you to a PM group for people who’ve finished their solves.


----------



## Koen van Aller (Jan 3, 2020)

Done, did pretty bad


----------



## Master_Disaster (Jan 3, 2020)

Done


----------



## Skittleskp (Jan 4, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> If you want to know and are really curious about the scrambles, I can invite you to a PM group for people who’ve finished their solves.


Can you add me to that? Thanks.


----------



## wearephamily1719 (Jan 4, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> If you want to know and are really curious about the scrambles, I can invite you to a PM group for people who’ve finished their solves.


Add me too.


----------



## rubik2005 (Jan 4, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> If you want to know and are really curious about the scrambles, I can invite you to a PM group for people who’ve finished their solves


Same here


----------



## Cuberstache (Jan 4, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> If you want to know and are really curious about the scrambles, I can invite you to a PM group for people who’ve finished their solves.


Add me too please!


----------



## Roman (Jan 4, 2020)

I can't really tell what's happening, I can only guess, but @PetrusQuber are you sure the data will not suffer from different LL cases that adds a pretty randomly distributed times to the total time? Wouldn't it be better to only ask to measure the F2L time for those of us who use CFOP?
(please don't be mad at me if I'm totally misunderstood the entire thing).


----------



## PetrusQuber (Jan 4, 2020)

Roman said:


> I can't really tell what's happening, I can only guess, but @PetrusQuber are you sure the data will not suffer from different LL cases that adds a pretty randomly distributed times to the total time? Wouldn't it be better to only ask to measure the F2L time for those of us who use CFOP?
> (please don't be mad at me if I'm totally misunderstood the entire thing).


I really have no idea, I’m
a - not the person doing the experiment, we 
may have completely misunderstood what
its about
b - not the person who figured out what he is 
testing. I PMed @WoowyBaby, and he told
me what Mr.Roux86 was doing


----------



## icarneiro (Jan 4, 2020)

I will do in a couple hours


----------



## Roman (Jan 4, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> I really have no idea, I’m
> a - not the person doing the experiment, we
> may have completely misunderstood what
> its about
> ...



sorry, I tagged the wrong person


----------



## icarneiro (Jan 4, 2020)

Done!


OMG , the last scramble., i'm Dual CN... I think I know what this research is about.


----------



## Tom163 (Jan 4, 2020)

KingCanyon said:


> I did terrible on about all solves.


 That's my same situation


----------



## ProStar (Jan 10, 2020)

Bump, when will you reveal your findings?


----------



## Metallic Silver (Jan 11, 2020)

I realized, those scrambles aren't random, it was hard on purpose.


----------



## GenTheThief (Jan 11, 2020)

ProStar said:


> Bump, when will you reveal your findings?


I believe the experiment ends January 31, so I would presume that results could be determined soon after.


----------



## Mr.Roux86 (Jan 20, 2020)

Mr.Roux86 said:


> Attached below is a survey (link) that I am trying to use to find out more about how different types of scrambles work on the 3x3 puzzle. By participating, you will be contributing to cubing by helping me to find an answer to my question. Sadly, in order to make sure you aren’t trying to solve differently, I cannot tell you what is happening behind the scenes of this experiment, at least not now. The result of this research project will be released eventually, just not today. If you would like, there is also a chance to win $20 to anyone who participates. Please consider helping me out, I would greatly appreciate it, and you might just help advance times in cubing even farther.
> 
> The link is here: https://forms.gle/yTzsiCTvk3ZREsPU8
> 
> Thank you.


Too anybody who asked me questions about this, I'm sorry I did not answer. I rarely check this site, but I am processing all my data, and plan to release the results sometime soon. Thank you to everyone who showed interest, the amount of data I collected was insane and I can't thank you all enough. Thanks to the guy who found out what this experiment was about (it really isn't hard) hopefully he was able to answer the common question I got asked.


----------



## Mr.Roux86 (Feb 2, 2020)

Update: The winner has been chosen so please check your emails (and spam folder). I will be working on a paper now compiling all of my data and information, and then I will release it for all of you to see. Hopefully this doesn't take too long.


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Feb 13, 2020)

I'm looking forward on this


----------



## Owen Morrison (Feb 26, 2020)

Me too.


----------



## Mr.Roux86 (Mar 3, 2020)

The work is done!
I made a new thread about this, you check it out to see what this thing was all about.








I recently finished my science experiment, and would like to share the results with you.


I have just finished working on my cubing science experiment, which I can officially call The Effect of Scramble Distance on Human Solvers. What does this mean? Well you might have heard that a Rubik’s cube can always be solved in 20 moves no matter what (this is called God’s number). This is...




www.speedsolving.com


----------

